# sorting out HT entry procedure



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how to decipher the hunt test entry information on the AKC website, and I NEED HELP!!!

Here's a sample (I realize it's pending approval)
Does this mean they only take entries for 24 hours? How would one go about entering this trial?
There are 2 days listed. Do they run each event both days, or does this mean the 3 events are split over the 2 days?
Also, in some I see for the JH it lists Division 1 and Division 2. What does this mean? 
Finally, in hunt tests, do you have to get all your passes under different judges like you have to in obedience??
I'm so confused :doh:

*West Allis Training Kennel Club* 
Event No: 2010408402
S73 W24150 National Ave.
(Hwy Es)
Vernon
Big Bend, WI
Approved
HT Retriever
Closing Date: Wednesday - April 21, 2010
Closing Time: 12:01:00 PM
Time Zone: No Time Zone Available​ 
_For additional information contact:_
Corrine Clavey, Event Secretary
11715 39Th Ave
Pleasant Prairie, WI 53158-4247
(262) 942-8230 
[email protected]​ 


Get Club Info Get Map​


*Hunting Test (Outdoors) *​*Start Date:* Saturday - May 01, 2010 
*End Date:* Sunday - May 02, 2010 
*Opening Date:* Tuesday - April 20, 2010
*Opening Time:* 11:59:00 AM
*Closing Date:* Wednesday - April 21, 2010
*Closing Time:* 12:01:00 PM
*Time Zone: *No Time Zone Available
*Judge Panel Status: *Pended
*Class **Judge* *Entry Fee* 
*Junior Hunter* 
Jeffrey L Hintz
Nannette H Hegerty
$55.00 
*Senior Hunter*
Doug Kennedy
Joseph R Minerath
$65.00
*Master Hunter* 
Rich Pyka
Ted C Lewin
$75.00


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Event information isn't finalized yet, so some of the things you're seeing are due to incomplete information. (Hint- When you see "Pended" things aren't set yet.)

If you like to do things the old fashioned way (paper and snail mail) you could contact Corrine and request a Premium. If you like the new modern methods you'll likely be able to enter on line at entryexpress.net.

Many times clubs have large numbers of Junior dogs entered. When that happens they split the test into two groups (Divisions A and B) each with it's own set of judges. 

One other thing to look into is whether or not there is a double header being offered. Many clubs offer a double header Junior which is two separate tests. Typicaly one starts on Saturday and one starts on Sunday. So you could earn two passes on one weekend. Typically Junior is a one day test, Senior and Master are scheduled as taking two days to complete.

At this time there is no requirement to earn all of your passes under different judges. This is because there are two judges working as a team to evaluate your dog. Finding the same pair again at the same test level could be difficult.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you thank you!




Swampcollie said:


> The Event information isn't finalized yet, so some of the things you're seeing are due to incomplete information. (Hint- When you see "Pended" things aren't set yet.)
> 
> If you like to do things the old fashioned way (paper and snail mail) you could contact Corrine and request a Premium. If you like the new modern methods you'll likely be able to enter on line at entryexpress.net.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We have used entryexpress.net as well, very simple!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Also Junior and Senior tests last one day, but Master tests usually last two days...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had never heard of it, but I was just browsing the website and it's great. They even have the premiums linked to the website! Great suggestion!




sammydog said:


> We have used entryexpress.net as well, very simple!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Also Junior and Senior tests last one day, but Master tests usually last two days...


I didn't realize that, I wonder if it's a regional thing. The tests I have read about here are seperate events each day for all three test levels, and they seperate Master into A and B.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I didn't realize that, I wonder if it's a regional thing. The tests I have read about here are seperate events each day for all three test levels, and they seperate Master into A and B.


Interesting! Here per weekend you can typically enter Junior or Senior on both Saturday and Sunday, so you have two tests per weekend (double header). But for Master there is only one test that starts on Saturday and runs through to Sunday. They only split the test Master A/B if there are a lot of dogs entered, like our club is holding a test in April that will have a Master A/B because they are planning on having a lot of dogs entered at the Master level...


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Another thumbs up for Entry Express here. I like being able to go online once the test has closed to get the running order, especially if I have dogs in different levels; gives me an idea of how much time I'll have to observe each test. We have our fingers crossed that we will have something up here for online entries of retriever tests/trials soon. Makes the secretary's life so much easier!!

I have never seen a one day master stateside either. Usually when A and B are listed, it means the club typically gets large entries, so has judges lined up for two flights. In Canada we typically do have double Masters as our entries are smaller so we can complete the entire test in a day. Smaller clubs will sometimes split the higher stakes though and do JH/MH one day, and JH/SH the other if they don't have the grounds or people to do three stakes at once.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Shelly -- do you know if in Canada you HAVE to get your Junior before you can run Senior or Master? Or is it like AKC that you can skip right to Senior or Master?
Also, do you have any knowledge of who is judging what in conformation at the Canadian national this year? I have the names of two judges for conf. but don't know who is judging what. This would be extraordinarily helpful 
Also -- for Canadian TD do you have to be certified like in AKC?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Anney
You can skip right ahead in hunt. For JH it is 3 passes, for SH 4 passes w/ JH or 5 w/o, and for MH it is 5 passes or 6 w/o SH. Unlike AKC, you may not enter one dog in two levels at the same test, and you may not go back and enter lower levels once you have passed a test at a higher. Another key difference is in our judging system. You must start at Junior, and cannot judge at Senior until you have accumulated at least 2 points in Junior, and so on. You must be actively running dogs as well--I think it is 3 years w/o running a dog, and you lose your poinhts and must return to JH and start all over again. You cannot carry a new judge until you have at least 3 points at a level. The same goes for our WC program, unless you are already approved to judge higher levels of hunt tests, or are a qualified field trial judge. The other key difference with the WCs is that they are CKC titles, and that you must successfully complete the WC to be eligible to run WCI, and WCI to be eligible to run WCX. So you can leap ahead in hunt, but not in WC.

We are having a WC/I/X with the specialty, but I cannot tell judges for it yet as they are not posted, although the application is in. We had been planning to do a hunt test as well, but have run into some logistical difficulties which may nix it. There are however tests in Eastern Ontario the two weekends before the specialty if you were going to come and make a vacation out of it--the first weekend in July is Ottawa Valley GRC (Pam and Deb's club) and the 2nd weekend is the Chesapeake Bay RCC.

For the TD you do not have to be certified to my knowledge (I had to ask what it was when Win's daughter in the States passed her tracking certification!) It will be limited entry though, and CKC does not let us restrict breeds so it usually ends up being a race with the GSD people to get in as there are not a lot of tests.

For conformation, Nancy Talbott has Breed and Dogs, and Carol Gilbert has Bitches. For the regional on Sunday it is Lei Taft. The show site is terrific, with room for conformation, obedience and agility all onsite. There are still rooms available at the host hotel, but it is filling up. The town of Stratford is also quite picturesque, and there is a Shakespeare festival, which is the town's main attraction. I'm going to walk the WC grounds in a couple of weeks, but it has a pretty neat connection. This will be the 50th anniversary national for us. The previous owner of the farm on which the test will be held (father in law of current owner) was one of the founding members of the club, and the first event the GRCC hosted, a field trial, was held on his property. Rather fitting we thought!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Shelly, your post has made my day. Our magic judge is judging dogs. I am going to do everything possible to be there!
I will definitely enter hunt whatever (HT or WC) and obedience. Would love to enter tracking but I think, getting in to a new TD person would mean more to them than a Canadian TD would mean to me.
WOW -- OKAY -- now what is that conversion rate??!!! Man, I need a travel agent! I also need dad's credit card! HA HA HA


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh! Another question. Do they have a sweepstakes for puppies? If so, the judge?
Boy I have questions. This is making my brain hurt. LOL


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, last question before my brain explodes -- do they have vendors at the national? If so, who do I talk to to be a vendor? (decal & magnet stuff)


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad you like our panel!!! I like your "magic judge" as well. Win made the cut in Open under her at an Eastern Regional in his very first US shows. There are some circuits at that time, so it is also possible to hit some more conformation shows in the couple of weeks before the specialty, and after. 

As for looking stuff up, the CKC website sucks--for all breed shows it just gives a list of judges--not the groups or breeds they will be doing, and the same for hunt test stakes--you have to look up the individual judges, and then if they are not Cdn they do not show up!! We have complained to them many times, but no improvement. Our show entry site, the Entry Line usually gives better information, as do the individual show secretaries' sites.

Yes, we are having sweeps--judge is Linsey Dunbar (Linirgor) from Scotland. I think we will have some room for vendors. Drop me a line at my home email with your info (products you would be bringing, space needed etc) and I will fwd it on to the overall specialty chair. But crossing the border you are not bringing over product for commercial purposes. sterregoldens(at)sympatico.ca

As for the dollar, all forecasts point to the Cdn dollar being strong as our economy is improving. Sorry! The other expense, CKC has just passed a new policy kind of like what HRC does. There will be a $3.00 fee per event for non-CKC members. So if you are planning on quite a few entries it might be worthwhile to get the barebones CKC membership (35.00) which will also allow access to the members section of the CKC website where you can get the latest rulebooks etc. We are complaining about it, but it is unlikely to be overturned as the only directors to vote against it were mine and two others from Ontario (I think because we get most of the cross border entries.)


----------

